# Fresh meat...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Took a trip to the semi-local beer/soda distributor with my son. The wife was not with us so I picked up a few cigars, along with the beer, and bottled water...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nice pickups!!!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow , nice trip!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice snag indeed!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice smokes. Some of my favorites there.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

F*ck yeah, that is nice!!!!!!

havanajohn, I like you more and more lol


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

thats a beautiful thing... just dry boxed an esg ready to fire it up tonight


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick-ups, enjoy.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars!!!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice pick-ups.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Took a trip to the semi-local beer/soda distributor with my son. *The wife was not with us so I picked up a few cigars*, along with the beer, and bottled water...


I came across a quote here on Puff awhile back and this statement above reminded me of it, I am not sure who made the comment but I am not taking credit for it.

*"It's easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission"*

Great pick up's John!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those are some fine smokes you picked up


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Thumbs-UP! nice pick up!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What more needs to said,,all quality smokes,,enjoy.......



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet haul


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait just a doggone minute! A Beer Distributor who also stocks 2xSuper-Premi's??? Why the hell would you ever leave?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Wait just a doggone minute! A Beer Distributor who also stocks 2xSuper-Premi's??? Why the hell would you ever leave?


 I returned!!!


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, time to get a new keyboard...drooled all over it :r Great haul!


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Wait just a doggone minute! A Beer Distributor who also stocks 2xSuper-Premi's??? Why the hell would you ever leave?


:tpd: I'd pitch a tent inside


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

So what kind of water did you get?


Haha! Nice pick up. Sounds like one hell of a store they have there!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I returned!!!


Very nice Ashton's


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

O.M.G.!

You kicked ass _AND_ took names!!!!!

Holy _ _ _ _! :bowdown: ...Nice work buddy!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

DoctaJ said:


> :tpd: I'd pitch a tent inside


heck just looking at those VSG's again and I AM pitching a tent inside -- of my pants lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you take the motorcycle out on this trip? What a great day,,,,beer,,,cigars,,,motorcycle ride,,,Ashton,,very nice.


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

The only cigars my beer store has are Philly Blunts & White Owls.


----------

